# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  مقارنة بين أشهر 4 هواتف ذكية في العالم

## دموع الغصون

*
مقارنة بين أشهر 4 هواتف ذكية في العالم



اكتملت أضلاع المربع الذهبي لأكبر شركات منتجة للهواتف الذكية في العالم، بإعلان العملاق التكنولوجي "آبل" عن أحدث هواتفه الذكية "آي فون 5"، متطلعاً إلى اكتساح أفضل ثلاثة هواتف ذكية أُطلقت مؤخراً وهي "جالاكسي إس 3" الخاص بمنافسه الكوري القوي "سامسونغ"، وهاتف "وون إكس" الذي تنتجه شركة "إتش تي سي" التايوانية، وهاتف "لوميا 920" الأحدث من شركة "نوكيا" الفنلندية.

ففي إطلالة سريعة نستعرض المقارنة الأولى بين أضلاع المربع الأقوى في الساحة من عدة زوايا أبرزها:

الشاشة: بالرغم من أن هاتف "آي فون 5" مزود بشاشة "ريتينا" ذي دقة فائقة ووضوح عالٍ 1136×640 بيكسل، فإن منافسيه الثلاثة يتمتعون بدرجة وضوح عالية "Full-HD" تبلغ دقتها 1280×720 بيكسل، وهي ميزة يفتقرها هاتف آبل الجديد، الذي اعتقد أنه عوضها في كثافة البيكسلات 326ppi، إلا أن نوكيا الفنلندية تفوقت عليها في هذا الجانب بنسبة أعلى تبلغ 332 للبوصة المربعة الواحدة، فضلا عن تمتع شاشة "لوميا 920" بشاشة ذات حساسية فائقة تتيح استخدامها حتى عند ارتداء القفازات، في المقابل تجاوزت تلك الموجودة في الهاتفين الآخرين "جالاكسي إس 3" ذي كثافة 306ppi، و"وون إكس" بكثافة 312ppi. ناهيك عن حجم الشاشة ذي 4 بوصات، والتي خزلت كثيرا من عشاق منتجات "آبل"، فمقارنتها مع نظيراتها لمنافسيها الثلاثة لن تكون النتيجة مربحة لـ"آي فون 5".


الهيكل الخارجي لـ "آي فون 5"


أما بالنسبة للتصميم والهيكل الخارجي، فقد أُعيد بلورة المظهر الخارجي لـ"آي فون 5" بما يتناسب ومكانة آبل الإبداعية، فالجهة الخلفية مصنوعة من مزيج مادتي "الألومنيوم والزجاج"، تضفي على الهاتف لمسة جمالية تجعله يبدو وكأنه قطعة جوهرة، متفوقة بذلك على منافسها الأقوى "سامسونغ" بهاتفها المصنوع كلياً من مادة البلاستيك، في الوقت ذاته ليست أكثر قوة ومتانة من مادة "بولي كربونات" المتمتع بها هاتف "نوكيا"، لكنها أكثر جمالاً ورونقاً، فيما يتضح بالفعل أن هاتف آبل الجديد ذو سماكة 7.6 مم ووزن 112 غراما الأخف والأنحف وسط أقرانه الثلاثة "جالاكسي إس 3" بسماكة 8.6 مم ووزن 133 غرام، و"وون إكس" ذي سماكة 8.9 مم ووزن 130 غراما، وأخيراً "لوميا 920" الأكبر سمكاً 10.7 مم ووزناً أيضا 185 غراما.

وفيما يتعلق بالعتاد، زود "آي فون 5" برقاقة آبل الجديدة "A6" مؤكدة أنها تتمتع بأداء وكفاءة وسرعة معالج رسومي ضعف الرقاقة السابقة "A5" بهاتف "آي فون 4 إس"، دون أن تشير إلى سرعته بالضبط أو عدد الأنوية المحتواة، لكنها أبرزت قدرته وقوته عند اختباره بتشغيل نماذج لبعض الألعاب، ومن المتوقع أن يكون المعالج ثنائي النواة.

ورغم أن الهاتف لا يدعم تقنية "NFC" كتلك المتوفرة في الثلاثة هواتف أو ميزة الشحن اللاسلكي، الموجودة في هاتف "لوميا 920"، فإنه يتسم بتقنية "LTE" المتوافقة مع معظم مزودي خدمات الإنترنت والاتصالات في العالم.


الكاميرا في الهواتف الأربعة


ومن حيث الكاميرا، فكافة الهواتف الأربعة ذات كاميرا خلفية بنفس الدقة 8 ميغابيكسل، في حين يتمتع "لوميا 920" بتزويده بتقنية "PureView" التي تتمتع بمزايا تصوير متقدمة تناسب المحترفين، في المقابل أيضاً يتمتع هاتف "آي فون 5" بميزة التصوير البانورامي وإمكانية التصوير في ظروف الإضاءة المنخفضة. 


تفوق آبل الجديد


ويتفوق هاتف آبل الجديد المعتمد على نظام "آي أو إس 6" عن هاتفي "Galaxy S3" و"One X" العاملين بنظام "أندرويد 4.0"، أنه قادم مثبتاً مسبقاً بأحدث نسخة من نظام تشغيله النقال، في حين ملاك هذين الهاتفين مازالوا ضمن قائمة الانتظار للحصول على نسخة "جيلي بين"، ووفق تأكيدات سامسونغ سيظهر التحديث بحلول شهر أكتوبر القادم.

وكذلك ببرمجياته غير المتوفرة داخل الهاتفين السالف ذكرهما، من ضمنها خدمة "سيري" للأوامر الصوتية والتطبيق الذكي الآمن "Passbook" لحفظ وتخزين التذاكر وبطاقات المتاجر وغيرها، ودعمه لخدمة سحابة آبل التخزينية "آي كلاود".
في المقابل ليست كل مزايا ومواصفات "آي أو إس 6" الجديدة سيتم تفعليها في كل الدول، فهناك كثير من الخدمات لن تكون متوفرة في دول الشرق أوسطية. فيما يقدم هاتف "لوميا 920" 7 غيغابايت مساحة تخزينية عبر خدمة مايكروسوفت السحابية "سكاي داريف".

وبالنسبة للبطارية، لم تعلن آبل عن السعة المحددة، فيما أوضحت قدرتها على العمل لمدة 10 ساعات فيديو و 40 ساعة موسيقى، بينما تبلغ سعة بطارية "جالاكسي إس 3" 2100 mAh، أما "وون إكس" فحوالي 1800 mAh، وقرابة 2000 mAh لهاتف "لوميا 920". 

يتوفر هاتفا "آبل" و"سامسونغ" بثلاث سعات مختلفة، إلا أن "جالاكسي إس 3" الهاتف الوحيد بين هؤلاء المحتوى على منفذ "مايكرو إس دي" لزيادة السعة التخزينية.



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تفوقت آبل لدرجه جعلتهآآ الاكثر انتشارآآ عالميآ ،،

مقارنه تبين الافضل دائمآ ،،

رائع دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مرورك الأروع صديقة 
انبسطت بتواجدك هنا



*

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكورة على المعلومة دموع
انا شايف غلاكسي احسن

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وجهة نظر تستحق الاحترام 
مشكور علاء على المرور والتعليق الجميل 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل هالاجهزة صارت مثل البورصة 
كل يوم اختراع جديد وارتفاع ونزول باسعار الاجهزة 




مشكورة دموع على ماقدمتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الشكر لإلك محمد 
على المرور والتعليق 
كــ الــــود ــــل
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مقارنة حلوة وممتعة وتبرز الافضل

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكيد محتاجين متل هيك مقارنات لنعرف الايجابيات والسالبيات والافضلية 
مشكورة وردة

----------

